# Westminster - who is going?



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Since there have been a few different threads with discussion about those going to Westminster (including those who are going as spectators and those who are showing) as well as which forum dogs are entered.

We received our Golden Envelope last week. Piaget is going to Westminster and I'm planning on going, too.

I know at least four other forum dogs that are going, but I'll let their owners post it.

Who else?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just got my ticket for Tuesday only yesterday! I figured there's no need for me to go on Monday since the Toy group and all the Group judging will be on Tuesday. I hope we can get together and meet up! It will be great to cheer for Piaget and other forum dogs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think Piaget will only be showing on Monday. I don't know if I will be required to stay down in the benching area on Tuesday too since he won't be showing, but if so, please come down and say hello. The problem with showing your own dog there is that it sounds like you don't get to watch the Groups. I'll have to check on that for sure from others that have shown their own.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Now I'm confused... I thought all toy groups were being shown on Tuesday? That's what it says on the Westminster website... unless I'm looking at it wrong? If the Havs are going to be shown on Monday, I will buy a ticket for Monday as well and maybe keep the Tuesday one or sell it or something.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

WOW! How exciting! Kimberly, I wish I could go and be there to see you and Piaget in person. What are the exact dates of the show? Will you be going alone or taking your family with you?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations!!!!:whoo:
When is it? Will it be on TV?


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

We will definitely be there showing Katie! They switched the schedule this year, toys are showing on Tuesday....I believe the dates of the show are Feb 11th and 12th. We are going to be flying in on Saturday so we can enjoy the weekend....Karen and I have never been to NYC before. We are bringing Katie's breeder and will be rooming with another favorite forum member....I will let her post her good news when she gets a chance!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kimberly, 
That's awesome news about Piaget. Congratulations. Now I'll have to be sure and watch it on TV when/if it airs.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly! How exciting! All the best in the ring!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm hoping to go again this year. Right now my life is a little crazy and I might be getting a new job. If I don't have a new job by then, I will be there. I guess I should get a ticket anyway and plan on going.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, so the Havs will be in the ring on Tuesday, right? That's good because I double checked online before buying the tickets so I'm glad I didn't get it wrong!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly - just like Willie Wonka you got the golden ticket ..
How exciting for Piaget .. Keep us posted .


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Whoa! Congrats on Piaget being invited to Westminster! That's terrific! :clap2::whoo::rockon:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I think the Golden Ticket was much more exciting for Diane!  Love ya Diane!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Everyone!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly!!!!!

I am so happy for you and Piaget! I will have to buy a ticket this week and talk to my professor about getting the day off. :biggrin1:

I had wanted to bring Lito so badly so that Kimberly could see him but it says no pets allowed . 

~Kristin


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats! Way to go! Wish I could see you guys compete!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly and Diane on going to Westminster. We will be rooting for you. :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I would just like to give you all a little info about Westminster. Last year as a newbie, I bought a General Admission ticket. I knew I was only going to be there for the Hav judging, so it made sense not to get a reserved seat.

I got there at about 9am and it was very empty. I took a seat and watched the judging. I noticed that when a certain breed was going to be judged, anyone interested in that breed would make their way down to the rings. So when it was time for the Havs, I did the same thing. I was lucky enough to get a spot standing right behind the judges table. I'm even in the video.

After the judging, I went back to the bench area. What a nightmare. It is very tight quarters back there and it is a madhouse. So be prepared to make your way through crowds of people like it is New Year's Eve in Times Square. :biggrin1: It is escaltors up and stairs down unless you are lucky enough to get an elevator. The vendors were so-so - I was expecting more.

But, I am looking forward to it again this year. It is lots of fun and I hope I get to meet you all there.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

A big CONGRATULATIONS to Katie and Piaget!!!!!!!!! 

PS. Diane, I told my husband the other day when you told me, and he is really excited for you! He thinks your Kate is a beauty, and of course so do I! You will LOVE NYC! It is a great town  Everyone should go there atleast once in their life!!

And WHO else is going? Speak up! 

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats to everyone going to Westminster...how exciting. I sure wish I could attend, but since I can't, I look forward to watching TV.....and the wev page.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

This is exciting news!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I wish you all the best of luck! I think Hailey's sister will be there agian. I was hoping to go for Junior Showmansip, but I only got 8 first place wins(you need 10 to be invited  ) hopefully I will be there next year to see you guys show(and representing Havs in the Jrs ring!!)!!


----------



## havame (Feb 22, 2007)

Good luck to all who goes.Mikey+June Martin


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

AgilityHav said:


> I wish you all the best of luck! I think Hailey's sister will be there agian. I was hoping to go for Junior Showmansip, but I only got 8 first place wins(you need 10 to be invited  ) hopefully I will be there next year to see you guys show(and representing Havs in the Jrs ring!!)!!


OH, that's _so close_, Natasha! Darn! I hope you qualify for the invitation next year. I'll personally go ringside and cheer you on!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Vallee and I will be there. This will my first time in NY too. Anyone want a roommate? <grin> I promise to behave!!


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Kathy said:


> Vallee and I will be there. This will my first time in NY too. Anyone want a roommate? <grin> I promise to behave!!


You behave? Impossible, especially since I fully intend on buying you that drink I promised you...or two...or three....

HEHEHE!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

windfallhavs said:


> You behave? Impossible, especially since I fully intend on buying you that drink I promised you...or two...or three....
> 
> HEHEHE!!!!


You are on sister!! Although, I will believe it when I see it. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh boy, and throw Melissa into the mix and the Havanese consortium is going to ... oh yeah, it's going to be interesting. That's what I was going to say! Ha ha!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Oh boy, and throw Melissa into the mix and the Havanese consortium is going to ... oh yeah, it's going to be interesting. That's what I was going to say! Ha ha!


Now, now, Kimberly, I have already promised this forum I would behave. We need to plan a dinner at least one night of forum members.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm game for that! At least one night!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, and hubby says that he'll take you up on that roommate offer, but you still owe him that margarita. Ha ha! He's relentless!


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

We definitely need to plan something! When is everyone flying in? 

HEHE Kathy, between me and Kimberly's husband...I really don't see you doing much behaving at all this trip! I don't know how well a margarita will mix with an irish car bomb or a chocolate martini....but I guess you will have to let us know! HEHE!!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Piaget, Katie and Valee!!! How very exciting!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, and hubby says that he'll take you up on that roommate offer, but you still owe him that margarita. Ha ha! He's relentless!


LOLOLOLOL, still LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

windfallhavs said:


> We definitely need to plan something! When is everyone flying in?
> 
> HEHE Kathy, between me and Kimberly's husband...I really don't see you doing much behaving at all this trip! I don't know how well a margarita will mix with an irish car bomb or a chocolate martini....but I guess you will have to let us know! HEHE!!!!!


Hmmm, what the heck are those??? I might be changing my drink of choice with one of these it seems. I haven't made my plane reservations yet, but I most likely will fly in on Sunday, assuming I can get a flight. Hopefully this year the weather will cooperate and not keep us all there longer then we want to be!!! Although, I would be in good company it seems. <grin>


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe you guys can answer a few questions from a "show newbie" Is this something that a person can just come and buy a ticket for at the door? Since I live so close, I might jus decide the day before to take the train in and see you guys. (since Son prob has to have surgery) I will leave it up to a last minute decision, but wasnt sure if I would even get in. 
Laurie

PS - Chocolate Martinis are to die for!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

It sounds like you all will have sooo much fun!!!!! Wish I could be there to watch and root you all on!!!! Congrats to you all!!! Jillee says congrats as well!!!!! Oh I have a question....when I watch the dog shows on t.v. the havanese do not get shown....do you think they will this time? I hope so!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, if you don't get your answer in the next day or so, please be sure to ask again. I don't know. Carolina got her ticket already though, and we can always search over the www.WestminsterKennelClub.com web site.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Megan, the dog shows can't afford to show all the breeds or the show would be several days long. (At a dog show, they show various breeds at the same time in different rings usually from 8am to about 3pm.) Instead, they only show the Best of Breed winner of each breed competing in Group. Havanese are usually there in the Toy Group, but they don't always get announced. You just have to know who is there and how to find them.

Fortunately, for the Westminster Kennel Club show, you can view the breed judging and watch all the Havanese, but it will be on their web site, not on television.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

BOO HOO It looks like you can only buy tickets thru them or ticketmaster, it doesnt appear that they allow door sales.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad you looked! Unfortunately that means you will have to plan to go or not go, but it's good you know now. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

well if anyone knows the website to go on to watch online the Havs go, let us know where and when - please!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, the videos are usually up a few hours after the judging. You can watch them on the Westminster Kennel Club site. I hope you can come. I am going to order my ticket today, just in case I can go. If you call their number, they will tell you if you can get GA tickets the same day. Last year the Havs went in the ring about 11 am. It says there are 30 Havs entered.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, which day are you going?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly!!!! That makes since....this all sooo new to me!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're welcome, Megan!

From what Diane and Kathy have told me, it sounds like Carolina had the correct info that the Havanese will only be showing on Tuesday. Now I wonder if the Havs entered have to be benched on Monday as well. It would sure be nice to only be benched one day, but that makes it a bit disappointing for people who come to see the breeds and wouldn't find any Havs there to view on Monday.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, there actually are tickets to be bought at the door day of! But, I would show up early enough that you can get one. Here's the info from the Westminster website:

* " A limited number of General Admission tickets will be available for purchase at the Garden on each morning of the show."*

It's in the Ticket Info section for the 2008 show. If you get there early enough you should be able to get in.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

irnfit said:


> It says there are 30 Havs entered.


I just looked up the breadown of entries. There 17 dogs and 13 bitches. It will be fun to see the list of names once they are posted.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane and Kimberly, congratulations!! Best of luck to Piaget and Katie!!

Just so you all know....NOTHING mixes with chocolate martinis, lol! I found that out at a fancy formal event the hard way and was worshipping the porcelain goddess that night (luckily after I got home!) ound:


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Thats quite a large Hav entry again! I wish I was there! Kimberly, thanks for your support, I was so dissapointed I didnt get those last 2 wins for Jrs! But, I will be watching for you next year!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo: Looks like Michele & I will be there to see the Havs show!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:bounce:Even if I have to play hookey from work, I'll be there.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You better play hookie, if I am doing the train thing, you better be there to meet me!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey, I am going to try to make the train trip in too! I figure it's right here,it would be great to see some of the dogs on the forum in the show. Maybe we will meet up!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diana, just let us know and maybe we can all meet up.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

So I bought my ticket for Westminster today (for Tuesday the 12th)! I am taking the train into Penn Station from Philly. It is funny, when I was living in NY and DH was my boyfriend at the time and was living in Philly, I used to take that Amtrack down to visit him every Wednesday after work, and then take the 2 am train back, get 3 hours of sleep, and go to work. I wish I still had that kind of energy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kristin, great! You can meet up with me and Laurie. I bought our tickets on Saturday. I am just waiting for Westminster to post the times that the Havs will be showing, so we know what time to be there. Maybe you can meet Laurie on the same train? :biggrin1:

I checked the Farmer's Almanac for that week and it says cold and flurries. So that's not too bad.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I JUST read this thread! I get to meet everyone, WOO HOO!!!!!! 

Stogie will be there.  He is also showing in Progressive, so I am actually going on Thursday. 

KATHY!!!!! I didn't know you were going, YAYYYYYY! 

Diane, I must have forgot yall have not been to NY. Stick with me, Ill show you NYC! hahahahaha. 

I didnt make a list of who all is going, but I cant wait to meet everyone. We must get together. I can' wait!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Kristin,
Just the mention of Penn Station gives me scary flashbacks. LOL
Melissa, Cherie and I had quite the adventure there last year during Westminster.
Suffice it to say, it's is not the best place for a stroll when you are carrying huge blue Tiffany's bags. hehe
Dawna


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

*Schedule*

:bump2:
Just a heads up. The judging schedule is posted. Havs will be in the ring at
*8 am*. Bummer. That is really early.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, normally I love early ring times, but add that to the required benching hours afterwards and it is going to be a looooooooooong day!

I'm almost all set. Piaget has his last vaccine today and then the health certificate in three weeks and I think that is all we need. Yea!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh dear Michele! That would mean a very early train on peak time! Are you driving in?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:bump:
I just got an email from Ticketmaster telling me of the time change. Tickets were mailed with a start time of 8:30 am, but that was changed to 8am (which I already knew).

Since it is only 11 days away, maybe we can *post who is going so we can look for you all.* I will be there and would love to meet everyone.

Diana - Yes, it will be an early train time, actually I think it is 6:45 gets into Penn at 7:30. That's just enough time to make it to ringside. The only good point is that MSG probably will not be crowded at all. Last year I got there at 9am and it was empty. By the time the Hav judging was finished, it was pretty crowded. Last year they started Havs at 11am.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I know these people are going for sure:
Kimberly (me)
Diane (Windfall Havanese)
Melissa
Kristin


Carolina, are you going for sure?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, will we be seeing you in the ring? Will you be in the benching area afterward? I am meeting Laurie and Kristin and we would love to meet you all in person.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, and yes! I'll be showing Piaget and then I'll be at the benching area. Piaget is #11, so you can look for that number at the benching area.

I'm looking forward to meeting you and Laurie for the first time!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cannot wait to see everyone!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm SO jealous!

How I wish I could go!

LOTS of reports for the rest of us, OK?

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:Cry: I started thinking maybe I could play hookie for the day and take the acela in to Penn station but the earliest I would arrive would be 8:45.

Hopefully I will get to meet everyone at the Nationals this year.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh bummer, Leeann. I'll see you at the National then.

So, here is the list I have so far:

Carolina??
Diane (Windfall Havanese)
Kimberly (me)
Kristin
Laurie
Michele
Melissa

Who else am I missing?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, you can remove those question marks as I am going for sure! 

Michele, Laurie and Kristin, I want to meet up with you guys too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh good! So glad to read that Carolina! Yea!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I got an email from the Westminster Kennel Club asking me to confirm Piaget's birthdate. They were looking for the youngest dog there. After a week, I emailed back and they said that he's the second youngest, but may still be the youngest in attendance. There is a Pomeranian (?) younger, but she may not be going. Since it is a Champion-only show, and since Piaget finished so fast, it makes sense that he is potentially the youngest dog there.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

That is really COOL Kimberly!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They said that Piaget will possibly be announced during the show as a tidbit of info, (I'm sure they try to compile all sorts of little bits of trivia) and they also asked me to send that out to the media. (They give us a media card to complete and mail back.)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

And he's going to steal the show on top of that Kimberly. 

Go Piaget :cheer2:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> They said that Piaget will possibly be announced during the show as a tidbit of info, (I'm sure they try to compile all sorts of little bits of trivia) and they also asked me to send that out to the media. (They give us a media card to complete and mail back.)


Oh Oh does that mean we may see you & Piaget on TV... Way cool Kimberly, can I ask you & Piaget for the first autograph.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly that is so exciting! I'm sure you must be very proud of Piaget already, but what a great bonus.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann said:


> And he's going to steal the show on top of that Kimberly.
> 
> Go Piaget :cheer2:


Well, there's really no chance of that happening since he's still just a puppy, but it is fun anyway. And yes, he'll even give you a paw print if you'd like. Ha ha! (He'd prefer to give you a kiss, I'm sure.)

It is fun, Carolina. I was very surprised and excited to get that initial email from them!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi guys- it looks like I have someone to watch my kids so I am taking a 6 am train in. Hopefully I will get to meet up with some of you! It has been hectic here but I know I would be upset if I missed it!
Kimberly-congrats on your little protege!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls!

I am going to book my train ticket into Penn Station today, although I am sure on a Tuesday morning it wouldn't be too difficult to get a ticket (I used to commute every Wednesday morning from Penn Station to 30th street station in Philadelphia). Does anyone know what time the show ends at? I might meet up with some friends or my uncle later that night so I was trying to plan what time to book my return trip for.

Thanks!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm not sure what time the show ends, but I know that we are all required to keep our dogs on the benching area until 8pm.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Diana! I'm looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Can you still get tickets? Dh and I were talking about going to NYC to celebrate our 3rd wedding anniversary which is on Tuesday. But, we joke that it always rains when we go to NYC so we decide to wait to book a hotel or anything. Of course, it looks like rain on Tuesday, so maybe we could go for Westminster instead. Hummm.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I looked online last night and there were still tickets available, Karen.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

That is so cool about Piaget being the youngest entry and definitely the cutest!!! Good luck to you and Piaget. He is #1 with us. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - since I have never been to a show like that, why do you have to stay in the benching area till 8pm?? If you show at 8am, dont they announce who will go on to the toy group at that time? That sure is a long day for you and the pups.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

All dogs have to stay in the benching area from 11am to 8pm. In the beginning, all dog shows were benched, but now there are only a few. I just did one last weekend, and now we get to do the king of all benched shows. (I understand that this is the most difficult one by far.)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess my real question is "why" why do you and the dogs have to stay there 12 hours after you show??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That is a long time, Laurie you may have to sneak Kimberly & the others a cocktail...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, that is funny, as I was thinking the same thing - how do they eat?? Where do the dogs go potty?? Please dont laugh at me, I have never been to anything like this, so I have no idea why they do what they do, or the logistics involved.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm right with you Laurie, I have never seen a show where they are benched. I would assume they would have food available for people or you could bring a cooler.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, hardly anyone shows at 8am. We're the "lucky" ones who got that assignment. Everybody has to bench their dogs at the same time - 11am-8pm, no matter what time they show. So, it will be easier for those who show at 11am or after.

The purpose of a benched show is so that people can come and meet the dogs and see the various breeds in person. If you were allowed to leave (like a normal show), believe me, everyone would leave! :laugh: By the end of the second day, there wouldn't be much of anything to see. We are fortunate at Westminster to only have to bench one day. I just had to bench for two days straight and sit and answer everyone's questions about the breed. Thankfully, I had Kristine (Colina Havanese) and her mother to share the benching area with us (my husband and I) both days. Not many people like to do that. I personally love it, but that is also because I'm meeting so many people who live in my own area. I've heard Westminster is much harder (no chairs allowed), so I'm not sure how we will do it. I know that my husband and I have two seats reserved for the show, so we'll take turns watching Piaget and sitting down to watch various segments of the day. (I'm hoping to pull rank and see the parts I want to see! Hee hee)

We are allowed to leave for potty breaks for the dogs, obviously. I'm sure that there are allowances for other breaks too. I just haven't been to this show to see how it works yet. I know many other Havanese exhibitors/breeders across the country and I'm sure one of them would watch my dog while I ran out for a quick potty break or to grab a bite to eat. The Hav people are really wonderful.

Leeann, after flying across the country with my own luggage, Piaget and all his stuff, I am definitely not going to have room to haul a cooler. LOL! I don't think we can even take one into Westminster. There is only room for your crate, your dog inside and any of your grooming equipment needs to fit in that little space too. Here is a picture of how small our space is: http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/391115636/. I have to put Piaget in his crate (like the one on the left) and any grooming items I bring there. Nothing is allowed in the aisle, for safety, I'm sure.

Melissa and Diane will have it easier. Since their dogs are with handlers, their dogs can be benched with the handlers in a handler area and they (M & D) will be free to roam all the want. I prefer to show my own dogs (for now) and that means that I have to be benched also.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly, that doesn't look like fun for the dogs nor the handlers. On the other hand, I'm sure they get used to it from a young age and probably don't mind being crated for that long and stared at by so many people. Guess that's how zoo animals feel, LOL. Wish I could come too to stare at Piaget :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Piaget will nap a lot and will be held and touched by many of the people coming by. They only go in the crate when they need a nap or you don't want people touching them. At benched shows, I don't let people touch my dog before we show (especially in case of sticky hands), but at this show, it won't be a problem since we show so early.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kimberly, that space looks really small. Why wouldn't they allow chairs? It would be uncomfortable to stand for so long. 

Wish you all the best at the show! It would be lovely for the forum members to get to meet you and Piaget.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: well I suppose adding a cooler to everything else you need to drag out would be kinda crazy. Yup someone is going to need to bring you guys a drink then.

I was totaly amazed to see how small the benching area is. Maybe I should just jump on the acela, I may miss the havs in the ring but I'm sure I would have no problems finding you..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poornima, the area is way too crowded as it is. I'm sure it would be a safety hazard to have anything there.

Leeann, it sounds like you'd miss seeing the ring time for the Havs, but you wouldn't miss much else. C'mon down. Besides, you can watch the Havs in the ring that evening when it gets uploaded to the Westminster Kennel Club web site. *We will be benched in Row #2A*.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't worry Kimberly...I will be there to share the pain with you! I was able to convince John to go to NY...but she is the only dog he is showing and he would not bench her...so I will be shifting off with Karen (my sister) and Karen (Katie's breeder). I don't mind doing the benched show here in Chicago at the end of February, there is room for tables and chairs, etc....but this one is the worst, so I have been told anyway. I guess we'll find out soon enough! LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I forgot that the handlers have to have four different dogs to be in the handler benching. I'm sorry for you, but glad for the company!  What number is Katie, Diane? I was just talking to Kathy and can't believe I left her and Vallee off my list. David can't bench her either, so Kathy will be sharing our fun with us too! She's twenty-something (27? 29?) I can't remember her exact number, but she and I will be a little ways apart on the bench. 

So, the current Hav Forum list I have is:
Carolina (Lina)
Diana (gracie)
Diane (windfallhavs)
Kathy (Kathy)
Kimberly (Havtahava)
Kristin (KristinFusco)
Laurie (LaurieF)
Michele (irnfit)
Melissa (Melissa Miller)

Maybe Leeann???

Who else am I missing?


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Katie is #28....what number is Piaget? It is going to be a regular old party in the benching area....and if Kathy is next to me, look out! That is going to be WAY too much fun!! HEHEHE!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for explaining that Kimberly. I guess I can understand that for such a large, televised show, that they would want the dogs hanging around for people to meet n greet and learn about the breeds. But gosh - that is so mean to do to you guys. I should fill water bottles with mimosas & bring them for you guys!!! I am so anxious to meet all of you pups. Now I am trying to decided if I should bring my big still camera, or my flip video!! I dont have enough shoulder power for both!! 
I am glad to hear that you dont have to keep the dogs in the crates all day, gosh that is such a small area!! Let me know if you want me to bring anything for you guys - drinks, food, - I am happy to pack what you need!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Diane, Piaget is #11. You & Kathy are probably right next to each other. You are going to have fun! 

Laurie, I know it sounds awful but no one is making us do it. We're actually paying them for the privilege of hanging out there all day! (It's all in the perspective  ) I might take you up on the offer though. LOL!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's the TV-Schedule for all of us poor guys who can't go:



> USA Network and CNBC will be home to The Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show presented by Pedigree®, for the 25th consecutive year in 2008. USA Network and CNBC airs exclusive live coverage from Madison Square Garden on Monday, February 11, and USA Network airs exclusive live coverage on Tuesday, February 12.
> 
> Schedule
> 
> ...


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I am so excited about this upcoming show! Yesterday DH was acting all put out when I talked about going, and when I asked him what his problem was, he said "You didn't invite me!" I had no idea he would even want to go! He didn't even like dogs before he saw his first Havanese in NYC, and before I brought Lito home he told me that he would be all my responsibility. Now he does ANYTHING I ask him to do for the boys, he loves them so much and is always so conscientious with them. But he is going to take the day off from work and stay home with the boys, I told him they can have their manly bonding time LOL.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just a warning - the benching area is VERY tight. It took me 10 mins to get down the Hav aisle. For such a prestigious show, I was really surprised that the accomodations for the benching area weren't better. 

So, here are my hints for the day - 
Wear comfortable shoes, and
Carry a small purse to make it easier to get thru the benching area.

Kimberly, I am sure any one of us would be happy to babysit Piaget while you take a break.  :spy: Seriously, any one who needs a break, feel free to ask us.

I'm so happy to see so many forum people going. It is going to be fun meeting everyone. We will have to come up with a plan for somewhere to meet - maybe just hold up a sign that says "forum". Since a few of us will be coming into Penn Station, we could meet there. Right where NJ Transit lets out, there is a Duanne Reed store and that is the exit to MSG. We should firm this up soon, only 10 days to go. :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ Karen Ku will be there w/Bailey. 

I've been chuckling at all this talk about "benching". In my world of teaching, "benching" is what a teacher will do w/a child who has been naughty. They have to sit on the bench at recess and are not allowed to play.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

For us Canadians that can't make it. It looks like we can watch the group judging "Live" on the OLN 8:00pm EST. :whoo::whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Debbie, they will air all the group judging on Mon/Tues nights and end with Best In Show on Tues night.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Michele, That is how it was televised last year, so I hope it will be the same this year.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

All you ladies have fun! Dawna, you mean you're not going this year? Darn it....I always look forward to all your stories!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, I am not an experienced traveler so I will admit that this will be my first solo train trip into the city. So I will be the one walking around -lost - Is the duanne reed the only one there? So if I ask someone where it is they wont send me to the wrong one, right? We should all exchange cell numbers before then!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie, thank you. I totally knew about Karen, but I keep forgetting she posts here. I think I talk to her more off the board than here.

Here is the updated list:
Carolina (Lina)
Diana (gracie)
Diane (windfallhavs) - Katie #28
Karen (California Star) - Bailey
Kathy (Kathy) - Vallee #26??
Kimberly (Havtahava) - Piaget #11
Kristin (KristinFusco)
Laurie (LaurieF)
Michele (irnfit)
Melissa (Melissa Miller) - Stogie
_Maybe Leeann???_

*Benching is in Section 2A*


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kimberly,
It will be fun to watch you show. You guys know that the Westminster breed classes are usually viewable later that day. I can't remember the website so we can at least watch everyone show after the fact. Good luck and we will all be waiting for the results.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, the videos will be right on the Westminster Kennel Club's web site: www.westminsterkennelclub.org. You'll probably have to go to the 2008 show results and then await the loading of the breed videos. Last year they said the video would be up "a few hours after the judging", but it didn't go up until the next day due to some technical difficulties.

OK, I just found it. If you go to top small text menu bar, there is a text link called "Videos". If you click that, you get some options including the 2007 videos, which are listed here if you want to see the Havanese from last year show again.

Hopefully, the 2008 videos will be easy to find too.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I would LOOOOVVVEEEE to go Vicki.....but just too much stuff going on this year. Poo!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh - your are sure Dawna??????? We would so love to have you there - come on!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I'M not sure Laurie, but my husband is sure. LOL


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly,
thanks for the link to the video, I really enjoyed watching it. One looked prettier than the other. I LOVE number 15th coat!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am in last years video. I just happened to be standing behind the judges table during the judging. Boy, was I surprised when I watched the video the next day. :redface:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Dawna - how can we work on him?? Promise him something!! Anything!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Michele, you really were right up there at the judges table!! How did you luck out??


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just walked to ringside and took a spot while everyone was leaving from the previous judging. We can probably do the same thing, since it is the first judging in the AM. Or, we may be lucky enough to get the good seats that are reserved. Maybe those people will show up late.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I am in last years video. I just happened to be standing behind the judges table during the judging. Boy, was I surprised when I watched the video the next day. :redface:


LOL I had to go watch it again just to see how close you were, wow you did good.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, it's amazing how close you got! We could probably do the same thing this year considering how early the show is!

We should definitely get each other's phone numbers beforehand so we can get in touch!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, I think by the weekend we should have the meeting place worked out, phone #'s, etc.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Do you gals mind if a guy muscles his way in to joining you at Westminster ?

I work around the corner from MSG and I get in to NYC before 8:00am.

I have one question: If I see the judging at 8:00am can I return later and see the benching ? I am sure they must allow you back in.

Thank you all.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joe - that is great - of course we would love to have you meet up with us!! I cant answer your question about re-entrance though since this will be my first time. Maybe Kimberly or Michele will know.
Michele - I will pm to you, Lina, Diana & Kristin my cell phone# so you guys can geta hold of me - did we decide at Daune Reede? Did we establish that it is the ONLY Duane Reede in Penn Station. I think you and I are the only ones that have to meet before we enter, since you have my ticket - hehe.
I am getting so excited!!!!
Laurie


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kimberly, thanks for the video info.

I am green with envy for all of you who are going!!!

Good luck to the entries! 
Carole


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Carole, everyday I arrive to NYC underneath MSG taking the Long Island Rail Road and I work about 10 minutes away in walking distance. 

Ever year I know that the Westminster Dog Show is occuring because I see the dogs being walked. The only event that comes close to the show was when the Grateful Dead would play for 7 to 9 nights years ago each Sept. At least the dogs have a place to sleep at night. Many of their fans would sleep on the streets.

Carlsbad sounds like an enviable place from the grid of NYC.

Perhaps next year we will meet.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't remember what the rule was about re-entry. You could call them and find out.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

irnfit said:


> I just walked to ringside and took a spot while everyone was leaving from the previous judging. We can probably do the same thing, since it is the first judging in the AM. Or, we may be lucky enough to get the good seats that are reserved. Maybe those people will show up late.


Michele, you got really lucky!! I was reading the rules for this year and it says only one person per dog down on the floor. I don't know if that is a new rule or if it hasn't been enforced in the past, but I was talking to Diane about it because that means, my husband can't come carry my grooming supplies down to the ring. I'll be curious to see how it turns out this year. I'm not really thrilled with the thought of leaving my grooming bag unattended while I'm in the ring.

Joe, (I'm assuming that's really your first name )
I'll add you to the list. Definitely call ahead and find out about re-entry if you want to go. No point in getting surprised that day. Besides, I'd love to know what the answer is if you don't mind sharing. 

The current list:
Here is the updated list:
Carolina (Lina)
Diana (gracie)
Diane (windfallhavs) - Katie #28
Jon (joemodeler)
Karen (California Star) - Bailey
Kathy (Kathy) - Vallee #26??
Kimberly (Havtahava) - Piaget #11
Kristin (KristinFusco)
Laurie (LaurieF)
Michele (irnfit)
Melissa (Melissa Miller) - Stogie
Maybe Leeann???

*Benching is in Section 2A*


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you Kimberly for adding me to the list. I look forward to meeting everyone.

As I was heading to MSG I saw my first Westminster Dog outside the entrance to the Penn Hotel. The show is about to begin !

The MSG ticket seller informed me that only for the day of purchase, in my case Tuesday, you can come and go from the venue/MSG as you please.

If there is anything that I could help anyone with their visit to NYC I will try and assistance. 

You got me Kimberly. I informed Michele last night that my real first name is Jon. I used to use Joe on a whole very very different forum because of my user name and people started to call me Joe. The "Joe" from "Joemodeler" comes from Snoopy "Joe Cool" My wife could not believe that I used Joe on this forum and jokingly went with it in a reply.

Jon aka Joe


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The Progressive show begins tomorrow or Friday. It is at the Hotel Pennsylvania and only consists of Toy Breeds. I suspect the first dog you saw was a toy breed, no? It is really early for everyone else to be arriving, since the Westminster show doesn't start until Monday.

Thank you for the info on coming and going! That's good to know.

Oh funny, Jon! See?! Not everyone's name is easy to figure out. LOL! OK, now remind me which person here is your wife? I have already forgotten (and hopefully, she won't hold it against me.)


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

You are correct it was a toy dog. I thought I read that there was Progressive show.

My wife's true name is Sylvia and she signs that way on the forum. Her user name is brugmansia. She cannot make the show as she works on Long Island.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jon, since I am NOT/NEVER a solo traveler, I was asking about the Duanne Reede in Penn Station. Michele wanted to meet me there but I wanted to be sure there isnt more than on. Do you know? I assume (this sounds so stupid but I swear to God I have not done this before) when I get off the NE corrider train that I go upstairs? Any idea where the Duane Reede is in relation to that??? I just dont want to be roaming around Penn Station and miss anything!! Or make Michele miss anything while looking for me!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Actually I volunteered on behalf of Michele to check out Penn Station because of your question (and my lack of knowledge) to make sure there was only one Duane Reade. I did not want to step on toes so I e-mailed Michele my finds. There is only one Duane Reade and it is located on the Amtrak/NJ Transit level located at 7th Avenue entrance.

Jon


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats Jon, I am sure that Michele was going to pm me soon. She has my ticket - she better be ound: Miss M - we gotta make plans soon!!

ps - thanks for doing the research!! She didnt tell me that she had an "assistant" in the city - haha


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry, Laurie. Just got the info confirmed with Jon. 

When you get off your train, I am sure there will be signs directing you to Penn Sta/MSG. Once you get to that level, there will be a Newstand and a Duanne Reed directly across from you. Near the escalators is a Bread Basket and a Staples. This is where we can meet. I figured the Duanne Reed would be the easiest place to see each other.

I have a choice of 2 trains - one arrives at 7:06 and one at 7:28. I am going to do my best to catch the earlier one. If I get in early, I can get a cup of Starbuck's. Let me know if you want one, too.

Are we planning to meet Diana, Lina and Kristin? 

Kimberly, did they mean spectators, too. Maybe those rules are only for people showing. It wasn't just the Havs, it was every ring surrounded by groups of people watching the judging. Oh well, at that hour, we will probably have good seats anyway.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, it would be brutal to only allow one show person per dog, but allow as many spectators as want to go. LOL! Mean, mean, mean!

For any of you that have gone before, can you tell me about the vendors? If we forget a grooming item, can we buy it from any of the vendors there? I'm wondering if there is enough diversity and show supplies in the vendors rather than being all boutique-style items.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Also, on Saturday, the Greater NY Hav Club is holding a B Match at the Hotel
Pennsylvania. This is the link to get all the info.
http://www.gnyhc.org/


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, if you can get over to watch it, you'll enjoy it. B Matches are so much more relaxed. I won't be able to attend it.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Those of you that are going to meet up with each other should PM your cell phone #'s so that if there is a delay or other problem you can call and let others know what is going on. It is always easy to loose each other at such a crowded show also so the phone #'s will help you find each other at the show also. Good luck Kimberly, Kathy, Karen, Diane and Melissa. I am hoping the weather turns great for your trips.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> well if anyone knows the website to go on to watch online the Havs go, let us know where and when - please!!


I hope this helps:

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was very disappointed with the vendors last year. No puppy clothes. Some grooming products. People jewelry.

I am definitely going to the B Match on Saturday. Another early day - it starts at 8am - Yikes!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Kimberly, Kathy, Karen, Diane and Melissa.


Can someone list the dog's show names so we will know them? and I was wondering if all the Havanese dogs that are going listed anywhere yet?

For everyone that is going.....you are soooo lucky!!! Everyone in the show and watching the show. I would love to go and hopefully some day I will be able to go. Please send us lots of infor and pictures....


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Stogie is JoLain's Dixon Creek. 

Im leaving Saturday. Ill pm a few of you my number. Im getting caught up today, woo hoo!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, thank you for your take on the vendors.

Lynn, good idea on asking for registered names. I'll post the list again below, updating it with registered names. All of the dogs entered should be posted to the Westminster web site on Tuesday. I don't think they post them before the show, but I'm not sure about that.

The current list:
Here is the updated list:
Carolina (Lina)
Diana (gracie)
Diane (windfallhavs) - Katie #28 _CH. Windfall's Kiss Me Kate_ 
Jon (joemodeler)
Karen (California Star) - Bailey _CH Pocopayasos California Star CGC _
Kathy (Kathy) - Vallee #26?? _ CH Bellatak My Funny Valentine_
Kimberly (Havtahava) - Piaget #11 _CH Havtahava's Exquisite Design_
Kristin (KristinFusco)
Laurie (LaurieF)
Michele (irnfit)
Melissa (Melissa Miller) - Stogie _CH JoLain's Dixon Creek_

Benching is in Section 2A


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you Melissa and Kimberly for the names. Iam so excited for everyone!! I wish all the dogs the best, hope the you all come home winners and have a great time!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lynn, you're so sweet. The thought is appreciated, but since this is a champions only show, there will only be two winners - Best of Breed and Best of Opposite. Oh, well, I guess there will be Award of Merit winners too. 

Is anyone else flying in to JFK and not using any of the public transportation? A friend of mine has recommended the airtrain to the LIRR, but I am thinking that might be a pain with luggage and Piaget too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Last year the entries were listed well in advance of the show dates. Also, they sell a very nice program that lists all the entries.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I keep checking the web site for the list of entries. Last year, the only reference I saw to the entry names was up on the Sunday prior (but that may have just been when I noticed and emailed the big list). Westminster KC does keep updating their site, so things should start changing rapidly now.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> there will only be two winners - Best of Breed and Best of Opposite. Oh, well, I guess there will be Award of Merit winners too.
> 
> Kimberly
> That is it ??? no break down for age of experience??? How many dogs will be in the Havanese group?
> ...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just to clarify - only five of the Havanese were _*invited*_. The rest of us competed for some lottery spots and made it in based on getting names drawn. (And this is the first year I've heard of some dogs not getting in too.)

Yes, that's it for the winners. It's a champions-only show. Piaget will be the youngest Havanese, and possibly the youngest in the whole show. There were only a few weeks open to compete from the age he was eligible to be shown until the show entries closed.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't wait to see everyone! My dh thinks I'm nuts to get up so early to catch a train. I'm up anyway, just not out!

Kimberly, what day are you flying in?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Late on Saturday, Diana. With the flight delays that I've been experiencing the last couple of weeks, I am planning that we won't be there until early Sunday morning though.

Hey, you may be nuts, but we're nuts too. You'll fit right in!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Is anyone else flying in to JFK and not using any of the public transportation? A friend of mine has recommended the airtrain to the LIRR, but I am thinking that might be a pain with luggage and Piaget too.


I would say that's a great plan if you only have a very small piece of luggage with you and nothing else. FH does take the airtrain straight from work to the airport but I take all the luggage with me from the apartment to the airport in a cab. It's way too much to carry it all on the train! I would recommend that you take a taxi.

Does anyone know if Westminster allows photography (flash or otherwise?) I was going to bring my camera but I don't want it to get confiscated or something. :ear:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Since I'm arriving so late at night, I've gotten info on a car service and they are going to pick us up and take us to the hotel so we don't need to struggle with any public transportation. If I didn't have Piaget, it would be a lot easier to just take public trans.

I would think that camera rules, if there are any, would be on the web site, but if you go to Flickr and type in "Westminster dog show", you'll find thousands of pictures, so I hardly think it could be a problem.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just checked the websit and the only think I could find was No ringing phones, and no phone photos. Nothing that could find said anything about regular cameras.l Has anyone been before that took pictures with no problem??


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok this is a stupid question, but do we have to dress up very nicely to attend? I watched the Eukanuba championships late last night and everyone in the crowd was in a nice gown or other formal getup. I was planning on a pair of wedge boots (very comfy) and jeans. I couldn't find anything about it on the website about attire. I'm hoping it's casual.

Thanks


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristin, I'm sure it's casual! I think most people in the audience that I've seen are wearing jeans and casual clothes.

Plus, I'm not dressing up to go to a dog show at 8am on a weekday, LOL.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh and thanks Laurie for looking that up! I guess I will bring my camera then! :whoo:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Carolina!

Maybe the camera was just focusing in on the dressed up people last night to make things look very upscale :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think the only people who dress up are the ones who have dogs competing at the nightime shows. I didn't see anyone "dressed up" during the day, except for the handlers.

Everyone had cameras, camcorders, etc.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh good! Thanks for the info Michele!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kristin, definitely casual, comfortable attire! Since we have time between showing and benching, I think I might even go change out of my suit for the rest of the day. Last thing I want is to stand around in a skirt all day.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, I can watch Piaget while you go change. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I can watch him too!

Although if he disappears before you come back, I'm not responsible... :suspicious:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too , me too - I want to watch him too!!!! This is going to be lots of fun!

One of the things I also heard is that it is warm in there!! Even if it is freezing outside, inside MSG it is very warm. I may only Wear a sweater over my top. I would really love to do lunch with everyone, Melissa even told me she might be able to join us. Is everyone up for that?? I think there are some nice resturants (not McDonalds) actually IN Penn Station so maybe you guys with pups can come if someone will watch them for a short time. What do you guys think?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, I might take both of you up on that - dual doggy duty! Ha ha!

Unfortunately, you'll have to sign away your lives because I read the rules and I'm toast (fines and/or a hearing) if he leaves the benching area at all that day. It sounds like they are pretty strict. Besides, we'd eventually find you (him!) since no dogs can leave before 8pm.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea but if he is the youngest, he might be the smallest, I will bring my big bag!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oops Laurie, triple doggy duty!

Yes, I've been forewarned the same. I've been told to wear layers and make sure I am dressed light for the benching area. I am even bringing a fan for Piaget... although he's kind of ticked at it right now. I have it hanging on his eating pen right now so he can get used to it and he keeps getting bugged by it sitting near his food. 

Laurie, I don't think I can leave on Tuesday for lunch. We are expected to stay all day or to have already hired a security guard (8 hours min. = $300+) and any security reservations had to be made last week. I'll just plan to catch up with you guys somehow, but probably not during benching time unless my husband wants to cover that time.

Oh, you'll be surprised. He's definitely not small! He thinks he's big man on campus now.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, when will you be arriving and leaving? Perhaps we can meet up for dinner either that night or the one before?

Laurie, I definitely would love to get together for lunch, though we will be together beforehand so I guess it's not too much of a stretch.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, I wasnt sure if you were going to head to work later or not. That is great. Sorry you cannot make it Kimberly.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I will have to go to work later, but I can do lunch beforehand.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The grooming area was cold last year, but the benching area was WARM. Lots of people had fans for their dogs and lots of water.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im in for lunch for sure. Im leaving in the morning. Is anyone coming around before Tuesday? We went to Penn station last year looking for a liquor store, and um, its kinda scary. I can't imagine eating in there.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, are you staying at the Hotel Pennsylvania. If you are, my friend Joe is in security. Tell him you are a friend of mine. Just say Michele from the gym and he can probably tell you where to go to get whatever.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa's not staying there, but I am. Can we tell Joe that we know you too???  

"Um, can you tell me which security officer is Joe? Oh, hi Joe! Michele, the famous Havanese lady, said that you know where the booze is. Can you point us to the Grey Goose?"

I'm kidding!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

No I meant Penn Station. I had to buy a bottle of champagne. I went there with a Tiffanys bag. It was scary. Dawna almost didn't survive it, but we wont go there, ha!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Melissa
You are not allowed to eat in PENN STATION, little missy.
Just the thought is giving my scary flashbacks.
Dawna


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Herald Square (the area around MSG) is just horrible for restaurants! We always go further uptown or downtown when we're there because there's nothing good around.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, can you check your PMs?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

After a few hiccups, it looks like we'll be there two hours earlier than expected. Of course, that is assuming, we don't have any two hour delays on this trip, which seems to be par for my airline travels lately. Ha ha!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Two extra hours in New York should be fun!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

All you girls who will be meeting up at the show are going to have such a good time, seeing old friends and meeting new ones. I am so jealous, wish I could be there too, oh well!! So near and yet so far.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Have a great time!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Janet, you're sooooo close, too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just got back from the GNYHC B-match. We also had a club meeting where Joan Ambrose and Mary Cane talked about rescue. I made sure to introduce myself and talked up the forum calendar fund raiser for HRI. They were so pleased with Melissa's efforts for rescue.

Then I met Karen and Bailey. Bailey is GORGEOUS!!! He's a sweetheart, too. I bought some of Bailey's Jerky, figuring I'd give it a try even though my two don't like too many treats. Well, let me tell you that Kodi and Shelby went berserk over the jerky. They will do anything for it. I have been trying to teach Kodi "paw" and he did it today for some of that jerky.

There were some vendors in the hotel. Some of them will be there thru the show days and some will not.

I can't wait to see you all on Tuesday. My train gets in a 7:05am. I think most of us get in about the same time, so keep those cell phones on in case we need to touch base.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Michele.

Is there a time that we are meeting in front of Duane Reade ?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jon, I guess whenever you get to Penn, go to DR. I think we are all arriving at about the same time - 7am - so just go to DR. If we are missing anyone, we can call them.

The Havs are scheduled to be judged in Ring 2. So, anyone not meeting us at DR can plan to get as close to Ring 2 as possible and we can all meet there.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

irnfit said:


> Jon, I guess whenever you get to Penn, go to DR. I think we are all arriving at about the same time - 7am - so just go to DR. If we are missing anyone, we can call them.
> 
> The Havs are scheduled to be judged in Ring 2. So, anyone not meeting us at DR can plan to get as close to Ring 2 as possible and we can all meet there.


Michele,
I am looking forward to meeting you all in person. I have never been to NY, so I also hope I have time to see a couple of "sights".

Kathy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Looking forward to meeting you, too, Kathy. You won't have to look far to "see the sight" in Manhattan. ound: All kidding aside, it really is a great place to see.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Oooooh Kathy you are gonna LOVE it! (except for Penn Station aka nightmare land) hehe
Have fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Dawna said:


> Oooooh Kathy you are gonna LOVE it! (except for Penn Station aka nightmare land) hehe
> Have fun!!!!!!!!!


Dawna,
Wish you were going! I am invisioning no sleep for 4 days, something that doesn't agree with me at my age anymore! LOL But it will be fun trying. Standing for 8-10 hours in the benching area isn't sounding too appealing either! LOL Hopefully there will be someone willing to stand with Vallee for me to at least go potty myself! <grin>

Kathy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy, any of us would be more than willing to stay with Vallee while you take a break. Just make sure you check our bags before we leave. :biggrin1: Do you still need a ride to the hotel? Just let me know.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Kathy,
There is so much to do you won't even notice your lack of sleep. (until later) haha
Yes, that benching thing ewwww. I mean you could be SHOPPING. 
BTW, check out the vendors across the street at the Penn on the ground floor. There is some really cool stuff. Dog stuff and people stuff. That is where I got Cru and Bunni's leather jackets they were wearing in the last pictures I posted. The designers were there and they were SO nice. (not that the ever WEAR them, but they are so cute for photos)


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just curious, do the breeders that talk about Rescue actually rescue?


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Some breeders do and some help the rescue process in other ways like fostering, helping with transportation, fundraising, education, etc, etc.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

irnfit said:


> Kathy, any of us would be more than willing to stay with Vallee while you take a break. Just make sure you check our bags before we leave. :biggrin1: Do you still need a ride to the hotel? Just let me know.


Thank you Michele, I do have a ride to the hotel. Oh, and I might take you up on standing with Vallee though, and yes, I will be checking bags! <grin>

See ya soon,
Kathy


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty's breeder is the state contact person for rescue here. I think she checks rescue applications and talks to people and such.

Have fun at Westminster all of you! We'll be rooting for a forum havanese to win--any one will be fine! They are all awesome.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

We'll be watching the show on TV and thinking of all you lucky folks who get to be there! Good luck to the fortunate few who are actually participating. Can't wait to see ALL the pictures.eace:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yesterday, at our club meeting, we had Joan Ambrose and Mary Cane speaking about rescue. I know they help HRI in many ways. There were even dogs there that had been rescued and are now someones furbaby.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

First - wanted to let you all know that the entry list is now available on the Westminster website. Go to Show Results and then Breed Entries.

Second - just want to make sure everyone is on the same page.
Anyone coming in to Penn Station is arriving at about the same time - 7-7:10 am. We are meeting at the Duanne Reed store.
Everyone else will meet us inside by Ring #2, which is where the Havs are being judged.

I just looked through the entry list, and one of Kodi's 1/2 siblings is entered. Kodi's sire is Ch Peekaboos Izzy Bizzy Buster Brown.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy Michele, I am so glad that we have you for our tour guide for tomorrow!!! My train should arrive at 7am so I will meet you at Duanne Reeede. I might even have a surprise for you!! I cannot believe it is tomorrow!!

I think Kristins train does not arrive till 7:15 or so, so I guess she will meet us at the ring!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick's mom is in the show! I wasn't sure if she was going to enter this year, but she did! We need to cheer for her too. Her name is Ch O'Jen's R-E-S-P-E-C-T Tooet.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness -that is so exciting!! Too bad Kubrick cant be there to see her! We are going to be a very loud cheering section for quite a few dogs! Do we have to keep real quiet or can we cheer??


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope everyone has a wonderful time!! Here is a link to an article on MSNBC about a Beagle that is entered. He's very cute!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23096596/


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, my train gets in at 7:06 barring any unforseen problems. So don't get nervous if you don't see me right away. I was feeling very icky yesterday, and I felt worse thinking I was getting sick and wouldn't make it. But, I better today.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gosh I hope you make it, we will all be lost without you!! And you have my ticket :brick: Take some theraflu and advil and get to bed real early - we really want to see you!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Good luck all!!!! I bet we will have some great stories and hopefully some cool pics as well. I hope to go sometime!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, Kristin, Diana, Joe??? ARe any of you brining a still camera that I can bum pictures off of you? My still camera is huge & I cannot carry it all day along with my coat. I am bringing my flip video so I will share videos!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I will definitely be taking pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great - I will do the videos!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Have fun y'all :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Cool.. I see Beamers dad is in the show to! 'Ch Bellatak Rudolph Valentino'

Beamer is proud! 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Get your batteries charging today girls! I am expected lots of photos! Be sure to have some fun too!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I don't think you have to worry about either of those things.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Michele, 
Thanks for the update on the listing of the entries....I have been looking for it. 

Iam sooo excited too....and I am sitting here miles away!! 

Have a great time, send lots of lots of pictures of everything,please. 

And good luck to all our Havanese Forum dogs and relatives of our dogs!!:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Laurie, I will definitely be taking pictures!


Can't wait to see them!!:whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm feeling much better. I think something I ate just didn't agree with me. I am bringing my digital camera and my Flip video. I am charging the batteries now.


----------

